# Herichthys Carpintis Escondido



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

This is my first time venturing into Central American and I am thinking about setting up a tank around these fish. Having some basic questions I am hoping someone can help.

What is the ideal tank setup for them? Gravel or sand? I have tank of various size available (a rare event in my fish room) up to 125g.

Do you get one fish, a pair or a large group? The fish available are around 3 inches. I am not interested in breeding.

And what are the suitable tankmates?


----------



## clekchau (Jul 24, 2011)

i would do an all male tank with some moderately sized and moderately aggressive ca's or maybe a nice pair


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi *zcfish*,

As you are not interested in breeding, I would go with a single H. Carp and build a community around him. A female salvini would be a good tank mate option with other tough Central American cichlids.

Something to watch out for with H. Carp is they are like convicts in their desire to breed with just about any other type of fish. Therefore watch out for cross breeding. With that in mind a good option might be a Male H. Carp, salvini, male con & another medium growing CA cichlid for your 125g.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## zcfish (Jan 31, 2009)

Love the Vieja Argentea. Good tankmate with H. Carp?

Like to keep four or five large/medium fish in a 125g.


----------



## Aquatic Aggression (Sep 26, 2011)

I would do the 125 with sand. If you are after a single male carpintis escondido I would add any other cichlid tank mates while they are young. I'm not sure what you could have with them as the tex will more than likely become aggressive to another male cichlid and will try and breed with almost any female cichlid so...

Im thinking about trying a large female vieja synspilum with my carpintis.


----------

